# 1998 Patrol intermittent ABS fault



## RichardW (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm Richard, new to Nissan's and new to this forum. I'm hoping that someone can help me with a problem with a 1998 Patrol 2.8 GR. The help I need is not so much how to fix it but where to go to get it fixed. Let me explain.
The problem: No abs dash light, the abs works intermittently on one side.

Both my nearest Nissan main dealer service depts can't (won't) help because they tell me this vehicle needs the "Consult" diagnostic software and they only have the newer "Consult3/4" software which they say is not compatible. 

One said phone around until you find a dealer with the correct software, the other was not sure that any diagnostics would be of much help with an intermittent fault but he would look at it and do his best but no promises.

Neither solution is very satisfactory and both potentially expensive.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I should go in order to have a good chance of a sucessful fix.

Thanks Richard
Leicester


----------

